# A middle name for Lois



## dolittleeliza

Please could you suggest a pretty middle name for Lois. Hubbie and I have finally agreed on Lois if babe a girl. :happydance: We have a 2 syllable surname beginning with G


(No family guy jokes please :haha:)


----------



## MUMOF5

Mae
Grace (too many G's??)
Rose

Are there no family names that you'd like to use? xx


----------



## nov_mum

I love Mae and Grace : )


----------



## poppy fields

I love Lois for a girl, but it is my SIL's name so we're not going to use it. I always liked the sound of Lois Anya, but LAG might not be the best initials, although I've seen far worse!


----------



## dolittleeliza

MUMOF5 said:


> Mae
> Grace (too many G's??)
> Rose
> 
> Are there no family names that you'd like to use? xx

We did think of using Hubbies Nannas name Ivy

Lois Ivy??


----------



## MUMOF5

dolittleeliza said:


> MUMOF5 said:
> 
> 
> Mae
> Grace (too many G's??)
> Rose
> 
> Are there no family names that you'd like to use? xx
> 
> We did think of using Hubbies Nannas name Ivy
> 
> Lois Ivy??Click to expand...

:thumbup: Very pretty. xx


----------



## bump_wanted

i like when middle names mean something if i didnt have any i wanted to use from my family i just wouldnt bother middle naming xx


----------



## sarah1989

Lois Jean
Lois Emily
Lois Elle
Lois Chantal
Lois Mae


----------



## readyforbaby

Lois Jane?
Lois Lillian
Lois Veronica?
Lois Matilda?
Lois Victoria?

Just the first that came to mind, along with Lois Grey, instead of Grace. I do like Lois Ivy too!


----------



## nov_mum

Ivy is great. Especially if it is a family name. : )


----------



## BumpyCake

readyforbaby said:



> Lois Jane?
> Lois Lillian
> Lois Veronica?
> Lois Matilda?
> Lois Victoria?
> 
> Just the first that came to mind, alon with Loius Grey, instead of Grace. I do like Lois Ivy too!

I'm thinking that Lois Jane might turn into Lois Lane - supermans girlfriend!


----------



## readyforbaby

haha, very true!! good call.


----------

